# Will a Makita disc sander do my jobs?



## 333Matt (May 17, 2012)

I've got a big room with black walls and red sponged on top to restore to a primed finish, and a wood garage door with cracked/peeling white paint that needs repainted. Would buying the Makita GV5010 5-Inch Disc Sander be the holy grail here of saving time/sweat?

Any advice on how to use it and/or complete these projects, would be much appreciated!


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

if you just looking to knock down a textured paint on walls a oribital sander is major overkill, pick up a pole sander and 100 grit sanding screens to knock it down


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I sort of hate the concept of cheap plastic Chinese sanders but drywall dust is so hard on them I hate to spend a fortune on them. I bought on variable speed 5" orbital some years ago and refuses to die. It may be overkill but it was well worth $45.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Here is what a pole sander looks like
http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=KMS2T621DNLZiQKUxcjpBg&ved=0CNABEPMCMAM

I would not use a small disk sander on walls


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You should have a 5"disk sander in the shop---handy tool---Just not the best tool for sanding your walls--

I agree---use the stick sander indoors--save the disk sander for the garage door--I've never used the Makita--but the make fine equipment---


----------

